# Boer Doeling Critique Please !



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, I know this isn't the best pic and I'll get some more tomorrow but what do you guys think of Jazz ? She is a 3month old 75% Boer doeling 
Thanks in advance !








Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice level topline & beautiful butt!
Jazz you lookin good so far, keep that rear & grow more brisket.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Cutie pie!


Thanks  I just got her last week


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like an awesome boer, and I LOVE the spotted ears!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She looks like an awesome boer, and I LOVE the spotted ears!


Can you tell me what you like about her?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Like Nancy d said, she has a pin straight top line and a level, meaty rump. She looks to have good width (for her age), and her brisket should grow more as she matures. Her legs look strong and don't seem to toe out, and her neck is nice and thick which I like.
All in all, a nice goat IMO!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I know nothing about conformation but she is very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty girl! She has a nice top and strong pasterns. She could use some more length but that could come with age.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here are her parents
1st pic- Dam 50% Boer
2nd pic-Sire 100% Boer














Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice! I see she took after her daddy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.

She has a straighter topline then her parents, LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with what has been said.
> 
> She has a straighter topline then her parents, LOL


Yeah, I'm so glad about that too lol

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder if the brisket is actually nicer but the camera angle makes it look smaller.

I like her. If I still had Boers, she would certainly have a place in my herd


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I wonder if the brisket is actually nicer but the camera angle makes it look smaller.
> 
> I like her. If I still had Boers, she would certainly have a place in my herd


That was in the back of my mind also...but I'm going to take some more pics today !!! 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Updated photo of Jazz!!! 
View attachment 68251


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks as good as ever! What a nice doe


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> She looks as good as ever! What a nice doe


Thanks, I've had her on Showrite feeds


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Updated pics of Jazz! 
Please tell me what you think of her  she was born January 3rd of this year and is about 80lb.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

BTW...horrible clip job I know! Lol, my first time l
Though


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is so pretty! I don't show but she looks right to me 

I have a conformation question about boers so I'm hijacking a little! You know how in dairy conformation they talk about the animals being "uphill" - is that not strived for in boers? I love flat toplines but I've sold a couple animals who seemed to have their hips too high - essentially making them "downhill" when standing naturally. Any information on this? Like in Jazz's photos above the very top of her hips appear just slightly higher than her shoulders?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> She is so pretty! I don't show but she looks right to me
> 
> I have a conformation question about boers so I'm hijacking a little! You know how in dairy conformation they talk about the animals being "uphill" - is that not strived for in boers? I love flat toplines but I've sold a couple animals who seemed to have their hips too high - essentially making them "downhill" when standing naturally. Any information on this? Like in Jazz's photos above the very top of her hips appear just slightly higher than her shoulders?


I'm not sure, I really don't know that much about Boer conformation lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You don't want the downhill or uphill look. Ideally, you want a goat that is level from shoulders to hips. At least that's what I've been told 
But when they do the 'fancy' conformation type pics you'll notice they kind of have their rear end down a bit. IMO, I kind of think that is also for goats that are a little higher in their rump, to help level their topline out a bit.

I've not seen an average Boer goat that looks like that, most are usually higher in the rear end. The only goats I've seen that level out like that have been the higher quality show boers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You do want the front end to be slightly higher than the rear. Not so much that they slope the whole way back like a german shepherd may. Your really looking more for extension and balance through the front end. So not.as uphill as dairy goats, but still just a little and really just me level in build

She's a nice doe, long and fairly good out her hip. Nice and feminine... she's what we might call high profiling. Just some tips on setting her up, don't set her so wide in the rear. You only want her as wide as her hip is... She kind of looks like a dairy goat the way she's set. She'll look thicker legged if you set her up narrower.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

> You don't want the downhill or uphill look. Ideally, you want a goat that is level from shoulders to hips. At least that's what I've been told


You were told the correct thing. Levelness of topline is ideal.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> You do want the front end to be slightly higher than the rear. Not so much that they slope the whole way back like a german shepherd may. Your really looking more for extension and balance through the front end. So not.as uphill as dairy goats, but still just a little and really just me level in build
> 
> She's a nice doe, long and fairly good out her hip. Nice and feminine... she's what we might call high profiling. Just some tips on setting her up, don't set her so wide in the rear. You only want her as wide as her hip is... She kind of looks like a dairy goat the way she's set. She'll look thicker legged if you set her up narrower.


Thank you for the tips Dani!


----------

